# Unboxing my first Cartier, Tank Solo Small



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

I've been wanting a Tank for at least a decade, and for the past two years the Tank Solo has been *the* watch on my mind - though I've gotten distracted along the way. Getting a Nomos Tetra (gone) instead, then a Speedy (still here), and a Doxa 300t (gone). So, now that I had some work things to celebrate, I figured I should just get one. Sweat-pants-work-from-home uniform be dam**d.

The size was a concern, though. A year ago I tried the regular, large one, but couldn't get a good fit on my 6ish, rather round wrist (possibly due to the very limited wrist space that is, in fact, flat). I tried the same, large one again last summer, with the same result. It felt way large and there was a weird lug-overhang even though it was just something like 34 mm in total length, and so I knew now that the large wasn't the way to go. Leaving the small version as the sole contestant (in the solo line, at least)

Now, I had tried the small one as well, and remembered that it did fit superb. Still, I had largely ignored it, due to some biased uncertainty about whether such a small watch could really work (my father gave the honest feedback that it "looks like a fitbit", which I apparently took to heart). An uncertainty I chose to ignore now, when I ordered the Tank Solo Small.










The packaging kind of reminded me of that department-store scene in Love Actually, when Rowan Atkinson's character shovels cinnamon sticks and pine into a box or whatever, but it really made the unboxing experience pretty special.









Not to mention the little bag that came with the package. A cute touch, really, and a nice way of bridging the gap between the virtual purchasing experience and the physical one.








There we go. The cellphone camera leaves something to be desired, though, so let's move on to the proper camera pics.








That's better.








Sizing the deployant came with a challenge, as I must have made a mistake the first time and then tried for an hour to figure out why the clasp wouldn't close. Turns out there was a neat little trick of pushing the strap through the clasp the opposite way of what I'd been doing, after which it all worked nicely. Though that clasp really is very, very tight.

I also took the time to measure the width, and it actually seems to be 17,5mm (though, when checked against an 18 mm strap, it looked more like 17 to my eye). With that, regular strap changes with easy-to-source third party straps seems to be out of the question for this one.








All sized and pretty. Even with sweatpants and a tee.

The Tank Solo really is a cool piece, and the fact that it's a quartz is actually a good thing in this case. I'm also weirdly happy with the deployant, despite swearing at the thing for an hour straight. The only thing I would change is that lug width, which could very well have been half a mm more.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)

Beautiful. Looked like a great unboxing experience.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

waymond wamano said:


> Beautiful. Looked like a great unboxing experience.


Thank you! While I'm normally a fan of a more utilitarian packaging with, say, a simple little watch roll that I can actually use, unboxing a more substantial packaging does give a more special feeling.


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

Congratulations, looks great on wrist!


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations on the beautiful tank! I also have a Cartier with that lug width. Apparently you can use 18mm strap just fine. Although if my memory serves my right, your exact model is actually 16.5/17mm.. but I’ve sold mine years ago. I used to pair mine with smooth black shell cordovan strap from Nomos and it looks amazing.

A fun fact for your tank, is that particular model, 24 mm x 30 mm, is actually a classic gent size from the 20’s all the way to 00’s. I think that’s the best size as well proportion wise with the font and the minute track.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

abdullahnr said:


> Congratulations, looks great on wrist!


Thank you!!



neverover said:


> Congratulations on the beautiful tank! I also have a Cartier with that lug width. Apparently you can use 18mm strap just fine. Although if my memory serves my right, your exact model is actually 16.5/17mm.. but I've sold mine years ago. I used to pair mine with smooth black shell cordovan strap from Nomos and it looks amazing.
> 
> A fun fact for your tank, is that particular model, 24 mm x 30 mm, is actually a classic gent size from the 20's all the way to 00's. I think that's the best size as well proportion wise with the font and the minute track.


Thanks!! Super-appreciate the info on lug width as well. Then it may be a little bit easier to find replacement straps. The Nomos strap is definitely high on the list, can imagine it looks absolutely superb. Their suede/velour straps could also work for a more casual look I think. Do you know if the tank takes normal springbars, or if it needs some specific ones (thinking about the thickness before all as there isn't too much space between spring bar and case)?

I totally agree. Both proportions and strap width I think are best suited for the dress-watch aesthetic. Kind of nice to have the historically proper size as well  Though I do understand the larger size, which I think will definitely work better for way larger wrists.


----------



## Sandwedge (Feb 17, 2021)

Beautiful watch....I was off forum for a few years. Couldn’t remember my old handle. I have a Cartier quartz 1984 that I just got completely refurbished and serviced by Cartier a couple months ago...I’ll post pictures later this week. It was actually the men’s size then. But would be considered ladies now. You will get much pleasure from that watch.


----------



## mtnslyr (Mar 5, 2018)

I have a smaller wrist also. That watch looks perfectly sized for the wrist. That's a real fancy packaging. It looks like you had great time buying the watch directly from the AD or boutique.


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

Hammermountain said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Thanks!! Super-appreciate the info on lug width as well. Then it may be a little bit easier to find replacement straps. The Nomos strap is definitely high on the list, can imagine it looks absolutely superb. Their suede/velour straps could also work for a more casual look I think. Do you know if the tank takes normal springbars, or if it needs some specific ones (thinking about the thickness before all as there isn't too much space between spring bar and case)?
> 
> I totally agree. Both proportions and strap width I think are best suited for the dress-watch aesthetic. Kind of nice to have the historically proper size as well  Though I do understand the larger size, which I think will definitely work better for way larger wrists.


I think they use normal spring bar. Quick set strap one should work I guess. Just make sure the bar fits tho.

This is a very versatile watch indeed. I don't think you will have any issues pairing it up with any strap. Although I think black strap (smooth cordovan, alligator) really make the Roman numeral "pop" out more.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

mtnslyr said:


> I have a smaller wrist also. That watch looks perfectly sized for the wrist. That's a real fancy packaging. It looks like you had great time buying the watch directly from the AD or boutique.


Thanks! As with all new sizes it just takes some time to get used to, but feeling really good about this smaller size. Wears much better than my old Nomos Tetra 27 that was a bit bigger.

Packaging is really something! Their e-boutique really knows a thing or two about wrapping things


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

neverover said:


> I think they use normal spring bar. Quick set strap one should work I guess. Just make sure the bar fits tho.
> 
> This is a very versatile watch indeed. I don't think you will have any issues pairing it up with any strap. Although I think black strap (smooth cordovan, alligator) really make the Roman numeral "pop" out more.


Thanks! Yeah may try to source some oem spring bars actually. When I first began collecting I remember that I accidentally used the wrong spring bars (larger/thicker ones) on some diver, after which they were totally stuck and I was limited to nato straps. So a bit on the cautious side these days.

Think you're right! Especially if the strap has a bit more shine than the more matte calf it comes on. Think that will go superb with the Roman numerals.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

That, that is one of the most PERFECT proportions I've ever seen. Serious. 🍻🍻


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

kritameth said:


> That, that is one of the most PERFECT proportions I've ever seen. Serious. 🍻🍻


Cheers, man! Totally agree. Definitely a marvel of design.


----------



## dsing90 (11 mo ago)

Hammermountain said:


> Cheers, man! Totally agree. Definitely a marvel of design.


Hi there! First time poster.
Sorry to revive an old post...i too have a 6.3 inch wrist and was looking to purchase my first Tank. I'm a little concerned the 'Large' size Solo and newer Large Must are a little big, especially for someone who prefers classic sizing...

The Small Solo is actually a touch larger than the new small Must (which feels a little _too _small). Solo small seems just right!

Are you still enjoying your Tank? Any chance we can get any more shots on wrist?


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

Hammermountain said:


> I've been wanting a Tank for at least a decade, and for the past two years the Tank Solo has been *the* watch on my mind - though I've gotten distracted along the way. Getting a Nomos Tetra (gone) instead, then a Speedy (still here), and a Doxa 300t (gone). So, now that I had some work things to celebrate, I figured I should just get one. Sweat-pants-work-from-home uniform be dam**d.
> 
> The size was a concern, though. A year ago I tried the regular, large one, but couldn't get a good fit on my 6ish, rather round wrist (possibly due to the very limited wrist space that is, in fact, flat). I tried the same, large one again last summer, with the same result. It felt way large and there was a weird lug-overhang even though it was just something like 34 mm in total length, and so I knew now that the large wasn't the way to go. Leaving the small version as the sole contestant (in the solo line, at least)
> 
> ...


Looks very classy and elegant. Congrats.


----------

